# clyde rigid bikes(post um)



## nuggets (Jul 7, 2008)

Any of you fellow clydes ride rigid? Post some pics. I'd love to post my GT but my computer doesn't have the memory to handle it. Anyway It's a GT all Terra(outpost) I use 3" riser bars, it has Suntour deraillers, a comfy Velo gel seat and a dedicated set of "U" brakes. This bike was headed for bicycle heaven til I ressurected it. I was going to change the paint but I wanted to ride it. For now it has that orange spatter paint. She's not a beauty but she sure rides nice.

Wish I could post it but this old iMac won't handle it.:madman:


----------



## -Devil- (Feb 28, 2008)

Soul Cycles Dillinger 29er frame, w/ rigid fork
29er wheels, setup as a single speed. bb5 brakes.


----------



## bongo_x (Aug 20, 2006)

Are you sure Larry? I don't see how your imac, no matter how old, couldn't handle posting a picture. Just take a smaller picture. Don't open the picture, just post it.

bb


----------



## fireflock (Aug 6, 2008)

22" Trek 830 from the early 1990's. I still ride it, and it's still too small.


----------



## Mordy (May 31, 2006)

My Monkey:


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

my $500 monkey


















most of the specs
- Thomson Post
- Airborne Ti, straight bar
- King Headset
- 36 spoke wheel w/ Hope XC disc hubs, Salsa Delgado Cross Road rims, brass nipples, DT Competition DB 3x spokes
- WTB MotoRaptor 29er tires
- Avid BB7 disc in ft, Avid sd7 rim brake in Rr
- ODI lock-on grips w/ Cane Creek bar-ends.
- SRAM drivetrain: SRAM 7.0 gripshifters, 970 cassette, SD7 levers, 9.0 Rr Der., X.gen Fr Der.
- TruVativ Stylo (2001) crank - 44-32-22 
- nashbar SPD pedals
- Phil Wood SS BB
waiting for the proper length seatpost in the mail (guy accadently put in the 250mm so waiting on the 330mm)

my redline d440
stock except some titec bar ends (not pictured) need a shorter stem still... may go with different bars but haven't decided yet


----------



## canshooter (Oct 23, 2007)

*home build custom 69er SS*

Replaced brakes with XTR's since photo was taken


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

nice 69er man... if i hadn't bought the KM i was planning to build one up from a '99 fisher frame.... think i'll still plan to do it with an early 2k schwinn frame eventualy...

how do ya like it?


----------



## HogFan (Jul 5, 2008)

My old Univega Carbolite M7.3. It breaks most of the "Clyde Bike Buying" rules, but has held up fine for over 5 years!


----------

